# Officer Raul Canales-Mundo Puerto Rico



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Officer in Puerto Rico Gunned Down










Police Officer Raul Canales-Mundo

_Officer.Com News
_
The Officer Down Memorial Page Web site is reporting that Officer Raul Canales-Mundo of the Carolina Municipal Police Department in Puerto Rico, was shot and killed when he attempted to intervene in a robbery of a local store, Monday, September 4. 
Two suspects entered the store while three more remained outside as lookouts. Officer Canales-Mundo identified himself to the three suspects who were outside and then exchanged gunfire with them. 
One of the suspects was fatally wounded during the shootout before Officer Canales-Mundo was struck in the chest and killed. The other four robbers fled the scene. 
Officer Canales-Mundo had served with the Carolina Municipal Police Department for 24 years.


----------

